# Estação Meteorológica de Coruche [IM] (25/04/2010)



## Daniel Vilão (25 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Algumas fotografias da estação meteorológica automática de Coruche, localizada cerca de 2,3 km a SE de Coruche e 150m para o interior de um terreno privado em relação à estrada nacional, onde tive de entrar para recolher estes registos.



Algumas fotografias


----------

